
React Native Accessibility Is Pretty Bad - mikhuang
http://www.takingnotes.co/blog/2018/11/09/react-native-accessibility/
======
zapzupnz
I mean, none of these concerns are specific to React Native, really; any
lowest common denominator framework has the same issue. Accessibility is too
rarely considered by designers, or more specifically the designers' bosses,
who seem to think of it as an afterthought to be tacked on later as an
optional bonus; it should be a core consideration.

In iOS, it's been a core part of the system frameworks for 9 years. That
builds on over a decade of the same accessibility frameworks in macOS. There's
really no reason that every new, popular, and widely-used user interface
framework or library can't implement accessibility 100% on the two primary
mobile operating systems.

Last year's WWDC session[1] on designing with accessibility in mind was just a
reminder, but it really should be considered a mandatory part of user
interface testing. If a company can't afford that aspect of testing, then they
should really consider what frameworks and libraries they're using, how
they're developing, and what trade-offs are involved.

[1]:
[https://developer.apple.com/videos/play/wwdc2017/806/](https://developer.apple.com/videos/play/wwdc2017/806/)

------
bacro
>Allow me to preface this by saying that React Native sets out to solve
problems I don’t think are very interesting to solve. In particular I don’t
think that sharing a single UI between disparate platforms is desirable from
any perspective that isn’t cost savings and that even from that perspective
it’s dicey.

Allow me to disagree. Mobile development is a mess these days. Doing stuff in
React native is way easier than native (when there is a module that implements
what you want), so most of the time you do things (a lot) faster. Sure, react
native needs a lot of work and stop breaking things every single version they
update and the modules need to step up in quality. I hope with the fabric
rewrite, things get much better.

~~~
mikhuang
Totally agree with you about React Native being easier for me anyway. I would
love if accessibility was more built in. The original author submitted a PR
for a basic bit of integration that looks fine but is being blocked from
merging by a lint thing.

------
mikhuang
I’m using React Native for a lot of projects these days so this is pretty
worrying. Seems like there’s a lot that react-navigation could be doing.

